# difference between encoder and decoder?



## gursimran_2006 (Oct 11, 2006)

what is the difference between encoder and decoder?


----------



## n2casey (Oct 11, 2006)

Encoder encodes the file in specified format while decoder decodes it.


----------



## anandk (Oct 12, 2006)

n2casey said:
			
		

> Encoder encodes ...while decoder decodes...



pls explain in detail what this  means to him.


----------



## shashank4u (Oct 12, 2006)

encoding ,decoding can be seen in two ways ..
#one is signal processing or in transmission:
encoder provides single channel output for multiple inputs..for distribution purposes while decoder do just opposite.. 

#and the other is in format change(compressing decompressing algos.)
for audio or video files..
hope this helps..


----------

